# 1/16 General Lee



## John F (May 31, 2001)

Does anybody know of a source to get a decent set of decals for the mpc 1/16 General?
I just recieved the kit from ebay and the decals are missing.


thanks
John


----------



## superduty455 (Jun 21, 2000)

John, Wait for the re-issue that is coming out. You'll have new decals then. I believe it is coming out in '11 sometime.


----------



## John F (May 31, 2001)

I heard december, 
I saw this kit on ebay and the price was reasonable so I jumped, but the seller did say he wasn't sure the kit was complete or not. It looks complete except for the decals.


----------



## irishtrek (Sep 17, 2005)

Have you tried googling after market decals?


----------



## RallyJack (Jul 10, 2009)

John, If push comes to shove and you have an inkjet printer, I can do the artwork so you can print your own decals for the model. Just PM me.


----------



## crowe-t (Jul 30, 2010)

Hey John,

Here is a link for General Lee decals: 

http://hazzardousdecals.shopping.officelive.com/default.aspx

The *Dukes of Hazzard General Lee 1 decals* have a 1:18 size but they should be OK for 1:16. Try contacting the them for info on the decals. A few guys on Model Car Magazine's Forum's said the General Lee decals from Hazzardous Decals are great. I haven't gotten mine yet.


----------



## John F (May 31, 2001)

Thanks for the link Crowe, I've just ordered a set of 1/18 scale decals.
Thanks for the offer Jack I may take you up on if I'm not happy with these.

John


----------



## crowe-t (Jul 30, 2010)

John, Please let me know what you think of the decals when you get them. I still need to order a set for a 1/25 General Lee.


----------



## RallyJack (Jul 10, 2009)

JohnF,

If you can, scan the decals 1:1 in .jpg format before you use them. Then, if they are too large, I can use that .jpg to make reduced size decals. No charge as I do not want to enfringe on someone's copyright.


----------



## John F (May 31, 2001)

*some pics*

Got the first couple assy steps finished. It's been years since I last built this model I'd forgotten how detailed it is. I'm hoping the reissued kit is at the same level.

some pics

Thanks
John


----------



## modelsj (May 12, 2004)

Where do you hear that it is being re-issued? Round two does not even have it listed.


----------



## superduty455 (Jun 21, 2000)

modelsj said:


> Where do you hear that it is being re-issued? Round two does not even have it listed.


1/16 Dukes car


----------



## modelsj (May 12, 2004)

hmmmm, That would be really cool!


----------



## John F (May 31, 2001)

I received the decals today that I ordered from the link above, there a tad smaller than they should be but I don't think anyone will notice. I am going to scan them first, just in case.


----------



## John F (May 31, 2001)

Just an update on the decals, they went on nice and looked pretty good untill I sprayed the clear coat over them, that is. I don't know what caused it but a soon as the clear hit it the decals got all crinkeley and they never flattened out again. 

I'll send an email, and see if anyone else has complained about the decals.


----------

